# Guilty by association?!?!?!.....WTF



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

So I arrive home from class this evening only to find a surprise package in my foyer.










As usual (like this has ever even mattered since I joined up with the terroristic message board) I approached the package with EXTREEEEEEME CAUTION. But this time there was no ticking sound so I decided that this CAN"T possibly contain anything dangerous, there was a slight ssssss sssss sound coming from the box but nontheless I decided to open the box anyway. As soon as I had cut the scotch tape that was binding the box closed a large reptilian creature lunged toward my face and bit me on the nose, the venomous bite instantly made me look 35 years older










After a few moments of recovery I was completely delusional and in my triptomatic state I somehow arranged the "food" that had been package to "sustain" this terrible creature while in shipment... I figured "hey what the hell this bastard bit my face I'm takin his "food"  (no offense by the bastard statement Bob) In my messed up state I decided to take a picture and post it on a random message board just so people would believe me, so here is the picture of the snakes food.










I figured since this snake food didn't really appeal to me as appetizing nutrition I'd just stick em in my humi and smoke em  (picks to come later, but that is another post)

On a serious note thank you VERY, VERY much Bob/Python for your "bomb for being guilty by association"  I'm not sure which type of retaliation is best for a snake but I'm sure if I watch enough Steve Erwin videos I'll think of something


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Damn....this whole board has gone crazy with the @ss beatings!!! Can't we all just get along?




Great hit Bob...he deserved it. Teach 'em NOOBs not to secure around with a moderator! :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, nice hit!


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Dammit Bob. And I thought we bonded the other night.

When you mess with the Amish, your messing with the whole State of Pennsylvania!!!

Your done. _kthxboom._[/i]


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

randomhero1090 said:


> Dammit Bob. And I thought we bonded the other night.
> 
> When you mess with the Amish, your messing with the whole State of Pennsylvania!!!
> 
> Your done. _kthxboom._[/i]


Tell em Random!!!  We Amish stick together.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Go Bob!!! Don't worry about the Pennsylvania Pussies!!!! :lol:


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

nice hit bob, sorry drew


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

randomhero1090 said:


> Dammit Bob. And I thought we bonded the other night.


I don't even wanna know..... :???:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Glad you got them safely.


I think I have pretty much blown the hell out of PA, so I'm not scared of whatever you guys might have up there. 
Horse poop and no electricity!

:lol: :lol: :lol: 


Enjoy!


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Python said:


> Glad you got them safely.
> 
> I think I have pretty much blown the hell out of PA, so I'm not scared of whatever you guys might have up there.
> Horse poop and no electricity!
> ...


WHAT!?!?!?! HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH.......You know you love the Amish Mafia 

AM4life


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

Bob we may not use electricity but we just developed a new way to deliver our bombs you better watch out.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

:lolat:



robwhite422 said:


> Bob we may not use electricity but we just developed a new way to deliver our bombs you better watch out.


 :biglaugh:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:

Great pic Robby!


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Whitefish said:


> Go Bob!!! Don't worry about the Pennsylvania Pussies!!!! :lol:


I'm sending the Gorton's Fisherman after your ass! He's Amish if you didn't know.

The Amish Mafia will makes axes and knifes out of your shark teeth!!!!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)




----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

andrew_will1 said:


> WHAT!?!?!?! HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH.......You know you love the Amish Mafia
> 
> AM4life


That's right baby!

WARCRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









....ok its friday and i have had 3 redbulls since 10am


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

These guys look like they're up to no good!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

The one on the left looks almost exactly like Robby!



:lol: :lol: :biglaugh:


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

It is, that's me kicking it with my bro's


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

(':lolat:')



Python said:


> The one on the left looks almost exactly like Robby!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :biglaugh:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA, It's so true :lolat:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:biglaugh:^^^^


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

yeah teach those Amish bastids a lesson!!!!


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

:smile: 

Another nice hit Bob. Fun beatin on the noobs. :lol:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

DREW YOU MADE A FATAL MISTAKE!!! Posted a photo of the box with your addy clear as day! Incoming, buddy!!!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

lazylightningNY said:


> DREW YOU MADE A FATAL MISTAKE!!! Posted a photo of the box with your addy clear as day! Incoming, buddy!!!


I even warned him, told him at work to remove that photo quick...does he listen to me??? Noooooooooo :roll:


----------

